# Canadian Honker



## coolkid (May 9, 2009)

I took a picture of this guy the other day. http://www.sbfotosutah.com


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice coolkid - I like the reflections on the water.

Not sure if you're looking for feedback or not, but one of the key "general" rules of composition when it comes to animal portraits is to shoot at or near eye level. This shot has a noticeable downward angle from the camera to the bird's eye, which weakens presence within the frame.

In areas where waterfowl are commonly found, the ground is often muddy or covered in unsavory residue of goose. This can be a big disincentive to kneel down or lie prone, yet doing so can make a big difference. By thinking ahead and bringing a scrap of cardboard or some cheap knee pads, it's easier to change angles without ruining clothes.

Just my 2¢. Here's a shot that I took while laying prone that may illustrate how an eye-level shot differs from a standing perspective.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## coolkid (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, I will have to try that.


----------

